# Trane: Circuit Breaker on Air Handler keeps tripping



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi All, 
This if my first post and I have done a little searching around for similar issues and have a few questions. 

I have a TRANE TWH030B140A1 (1994-5) air handler 1/3 motor hp. The compressor model is a TWP030C100A3. The problem is that the circuit breaker that is located on the handler (I think then connects to the compressor) continuously trips. However, the pull-out fuse is not blown located by the compressor. If I go back and reset the breaker it will work until the temperature is reached and I BELIEVE cuts off along with tripping the circuit breaker. 

Looking at the forum below I think the problem could be the compressor or specifically the "contactor"? 

diychatroom.com/f17/trane-1100xe-tripping-circuit-breaker-86032/

When I saw this video on replacing contactors its seems easy to replace. 
youtube.com/watch?v=keM6kCfOsY8

Do you think this is a reasonable assumption?


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Could be a weak breaker, or one of the strip heaters shorting out.


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

Now it only runs for about 10 minutes. I went out today and got a closer look at the situation. 1. The entire unit is too low to the ground. So I need to raise it about 2-3 inches. 2. Upon opening it I find about an 1-2 inches of dirt inside near the service side. So I cleaned that out a little before it got too dark and bogged down my vacuum. 3. I checked the Contractor and it seems okay on the high voltage side. I couldn't get a reading on the low voltage.... But I guess it should be okay if it runs???? Capacitor looks good and there is something else that looks like a Capacitor but has different prongs. It looked like it sprung an acid leak in the past. Although it had a reading I'm not sure it's good. 

My thoughts are to replace the capacitors and contactor since their cheap. Raise the unit. Clean the inside. Then if it doesn't work.... Call the service guy (since I do have a warranty when I bought the house).


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

beenthere said:


> Could be a weak breaker, or one of the strip heaters shorting out.


This would explain the temporary short runs


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

The problem is in your air handler. The outdoor unit can't blow the breakers on the air handler.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

The thing that looks like it leaked might be a hard start device for the compressor.


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

Well then I'm at an absolute lost if it's not the compressor ... Guess I'll call the repairman then?


----------



## Jake. (Sep 29, 2014)

Depending on what your deductible is, in most cases it's worth it to call someone in with more experience. 

However, so you know; circuit breakers are actuated by heat. Usually the heat generated by the amperage in the circuit wires. But can also be a bad connection causing it. A "weak" breaker is one that is tripping on too little heat.

To determine what is likely causing the tripping you need to know what the amperage draw is at the breaker. If the amps are within limits then the breaker is at fault; if the amps are high then the breaker is functioning like it's supposed to and protecting the circuit wiring (and your house). There is also a voltage component involved with troubleshoot electrical so you'll want to make sure your voltage is within tolerance also.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

JamesCE said:


> Well then I'm at an absolute lost if it's not the compressor ... Guess I'll call the repairman then?


beenthere's post about the strip heaters and weak breaker still applies. I was guiding you to the air handler where they are located.


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks, since we pretty much ruled out the compressor, I'm going to just call the professionals. I have a $100 deductible, before they replaced a relay when the fan wouldn't stop blowing, now let's see what they come up with...


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

So I get around to calling my warranty people and set my appointment with the guy the referred me to... I tell him the problem and he recommends me to an electrician. Wtf?! Didn't even come out. I feel as if an hvac tech should be able to repair anything within that system!


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

Unreasonable?


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Are the breakers an integral part of the air handler or is it an add-on electrical box? Either way, I think HVAC should be the first one out. If it turns out that the breaker is weak and part of the Trane, an HVAC tech could get them easier because they are usually not like a normal breaker that an electrical supply house would stock.


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

It's built into the hair handler. I think it's the heater strip. Looking somewhere else online here I discovered that it only trips with the aux/emergency heat on... Which happens when there is a 3 degree delta. So yesterday when it was 60 degrees, I reset the breaker and increased the set temperature by 2 degrees. Now it feels very nice. Anyone know where I can find info on how to access the heater strips? I can't find a replacement part online that matches the exact specs.


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

Still looking online. I think there is a bad coil somewhere.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Remove that panel. Aux heaters should be inside.


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

Checked the heaters, they look good and have continuity. I'm thinking maybe it's the temperature sensors? Should the be closed or open when there is no heat?


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

JamesCE said:


> Checked the heaters, they look good and have continuity. I'm thinking maybe it's the temperature sensors? Should the be closed or open when there is no heat?


Is your breaker actually tripping and you have to reset it back to the on position? The temperature sensors you mentioned are probably high limit switches which only open when there is a problem and the heaters get too hot. They reset themselves when it cools back down.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The thermal limits should be closed.


----------



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

zappa said:


> Is your breaker actually tripping and you have to reset it back to the on position? The temperature sensors you mentioned are probably high limit switches which only open when there is a problem and the heaters get too hot. They reset themselves when it cools back down.


Zappa yes it is. 
It happens when the emergency heat signal shows up so I guess when the heaters turn on.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

JamesCE said:


> Zappa yes it is.
> It happens when the emergency heat signal shows up so I guess when the heaters turn on.


Are you looking to troubleshoot this yourself or call for service? You would need at least a multimeter and an amp clamp would be a nice extra. Either a heat strip is sagging and shorting or you have a weak or loose connection on the breaker.


----------

